# B13 4dr LE Brake Upgrade Options



## dho (May 15, 2002)

What are the available brake upgrade options that could be done to a 94 Sentra 4dr LE? It currently has Front Disc/Rear Drum setup. What would the estimated prices be for the Complete upgrades? I've heard of the SE-R upgrade but how much of a difference will that make?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

If you don't intend to use your car on a road course, stay with you stock calipers and rotors. Get some Porterfield, Hawk or Axxis Street/Track pads. Ignore the rear brakes as they do very little. I have 80k miles on my SE-R which includes 4 track events and over 2 dozen autocrosses and the original rear pads are barely half-worn.

If you *DO* plan to see track time, install NX2000 AD22VF front brakes. Thousands of words have been written on this on the SE-R mailing list, which can be found at http://www.se-r-list.org/archives/, again ignore your rear brakes.

Only if you want the look do you go through the trouble of rear brake upgrade to disc. You'll need the rear hubs of B13 SE-R, the proper e-brake cable and maybe the B13 SE-R master cylinder and/or proportioning valve.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Ok, I'll stick with stock rotors and calipers. I was just worried because my rear brakes lock the easiest when I slow down. That's how I ended up doing a 180 and killing my back left suspension and it warped my car a lil. 

Where would I be able to get these Porterfield, Hawk or Axxis Street/Track pads? Right now I have bendix pads and they royally suck compared to Raybestos PG Plus pads.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, have you tried the vendor's section of SE-R.net?


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Nope, I'll check but I was wondering if you recommended anyone.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

No recommendations other than to tell them you read about them on SE-R.NET.


----------

